# lets see your 3d rigs



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

My A82 is on order....


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

*almost there*

i just need new strings, rest, and stab.


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

*07 xforce*


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

There's been quite a few, "lets see those 3-D rigs," threads, but here you go anyway. Any chance to show off my baby.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Here's mine. 07' Slayer Extreme. Powdercoated and stabilized by Jim Posten


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

'05 Shark.............


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

Just finished setting up my foam killer for next year.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

flinginairos said:


> Here's mine. 07' Slayer Extreme. Powdercoated and stabilized by Jim Posten
> 
> 
> I love that West Virginia Coin in the Riser.
> ...


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

*pics with sight*



teenarcher36 said:


> i just need new strings, rest, and stab.


Im ready to start shooting this very soon.


----------



## tjs111106 (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

some nice bows guys


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

*Here's mine...*

2005 Ultra-Tec


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal (Feb 25, 2006)

*my bow*

2007 pearson generation 2


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

29" Drenalin LD
50/60 lbs
Sword 3rd plane
Trophy taker Extreme FC
Meta peep
12" Posten
String tamer


----------



## rpford53 (Jul 21, 2006)

Here is a pic of my open/spot bow.


----------



## rpford53 (Jul 21, 2006)

I screwed up on that one.


----------



## rpford53 (Jul 21, 2006)

One more try.


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

Here's mine


----------



## Stealthman (Mar 16, 2003)

Heres my A7,setup to shoot in MBR.


----------



## Justin17 (May 4, 2006)

Stealthman said:


> Heres my A7,setup to shoot in MBR.


I've never seen one with just two mini dampers in the roller guard. Was that one of the earlier models?


----------



## Stealthman (Mar 16, 2003)

No,they have had some problems with the 3 dampner roller guards failing and this is the "NEW" design that replaced the one that failed on my Apex 7.


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

here is my baby


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

HEY BOY THIS BABY HAS EARNED HER KEEP


----------



## hoytphil (Mar 3, 2005)

*vectrix xl*


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Heres my 06' Ross CR337
w/ Trophy Taker Rest
Axcel sight with Cartel 4x scope
Hi-Tek Stabilizer
Meta g5 peep
Vegas Sports Release
View attachment 323129


----------



## Gates (Feb 24, 2007)

:darkbeer:


----------



## twistedfreak (Sep 9, 2007)

Heres mine hunting and 3d set ups.
06 tribute sword sight 11.5 doinker stabilizer byrd creek strings








06 constitution sure-loc sight k&k stabilizers byrd creek strings


----------



## aoudad (Oct 12, 2006)

A7


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*08 elite archery extreme xl*

awsome bow!!!


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

*Mathews Drenalin LD*

Here it is boys... the new LD with my special touch (black with camo limbs). 

Locked, cocked and ready to rock, see you on the range. :RockOn:


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

The top is my hunter class (it looks a little different now) and the bottom is for the open class.


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Mine.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

OK 08 Martin Firecat


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

I might be shooting this one this year, or my Allegiance, I haven't decided yet.:wink:


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

My Wheeler.


----------

